# PD AS JM RF EK where are you??



## Simsar (2 December 2010)

Where has everyone gone, how are you all, how is the weather treating you?


----------



## Alec Swan (2 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			Where has everyone gone, how are you all, how is the weather treating you?

Click to expand...

Funny that you should ask,  I was wondering the same thing myself!!  PD's in love (though it may be lust!),  me?  fine but sick of this snow,  JM is probably in Canada hunting grizzlies,  RF is up to her eyes,  in sheep,  snow and winter feeding,  I suspect,  and as for that EK,  hunting,  probably!!  I realise that I shouldn't speak for others!!

I'd settle for a snow engulfed sunset,  anything to brighten up the dreary existence of constant feeding,  which in itself,  I actually enjoy,  if only the illegitimate ones (9 equines and 400 sheep)  didn't make me feel so bloody guilty!!

I've decided that I need sun light,  for my general well being,  and if I didn't love North Norfolk,  with a passion,  then I would be gone!

Right,  whinge over!!  How are you,  and have you managed to contain him with the brush?

Alec.

Ets,  are you planning a Norfolk bound trip? It would be lovely to meet up.  a.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 December 2010)

Oh fine..actually I do love snow..off I go tracking like Dan Boone,and get to see what animals did what during the night,and on the look out for big cat tracks ! But of course before all that,it`s a case of getting the dogs out of their kennels ,exercise,clean and feed....I do sometimes wonder about that stuff "dog is man`s best servant"..yeah ,right!! We`ve got at least a foot of the white stuff here,lovely.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Funny that you should ask,  I was wondering the same thing myself!!  PD's in love (though it may be lust!),  me?  fine but sick of this snow,  JM is probably in Canada hunting grizzlies,  RF is up to her eyes,  in sheep,  snow and winter feeding,  I suspect,  and as for that EK,  hunting,  probably!!  I realise that I shouldn't speak for others!!

I'd settle for a snow engulfed sunset,  anything to brighten up the dreary existence of constant feeding,  which in itself,  I actually enjoy,  if only the illegitimate ones (9 equines and 400 sheep)  didn't make me feel so bloody guilty!!

I've decided that I need sun light,  for my general well being,  and if I didn't love North Norfolk,  with a passion,  then I would be gone!

Right,  whinge over!!  How are you,  and have you managed to contain him with the brush?

Alec.

Ets,  are you planning a Norfolk bound trip? It would be lovely to meet up.  a.
		
Click to expand...

oh so true,hubby is taking big bales to the sheep, the cattle are in, and our in foal mare is lording herself in the far shed with her little companion. The snow is a damn nuisance,had enough of it now-can only let the hounds out around the fields here-and god knows when hunting will restart!


----------



## Simsar (3 December 2010)

Good to hear from you gang.  Alec whats the weather like in NN, mum said she hasn't got as much as us, she's near to Thetford.  We were due a visit Sunday but might have to cancel.

EK we must come for a visit soon. x 

Rosie tel us about your mare and who is she in foal to?? 

Love and Hugs to you all keep warm.xxx


----------



## EAST KENT (4 December 2010)

Ah you see..the wonders of tracking! Last night a Charlie slipped under a fence right by the kennels,nicked a thawing (in hot water) chicken carcase and trotted off under the same hole. Normally I would`nt have a clue!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (4 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			Good to hear from you gang.  Alec whats the weather like in NN, mum said she hasn't got as much as us, she's near to Thetford.  We were due a visit Sunday but might have to cancel.

EK we must come for a visit soon. x 

Rosie tel us about your mare and who is she in foal to?? 

Love and Hugs to you all keep warm.xxx
		
Click to expand...

Sali Mali(named after a welsh rag doll) is a 6 year old pacer,she belonged to a neighbour who breeds 1 or2. She raced at Tir Prince as a 3 year old, very fast but a bitch on the track(comes from her breeding.)She then was surplus to requirements and heading for the meat man, luckily hubby told me this so we bought her. Hubby's brother hunted her the first season, she was too brave for her own good being green, i think he had a fair ride!! Anyway, being as i am as i am, hubby only needs the one to ride so we put her in foal to another pacer called Sable Matters, a horse which came over from the States to a local chap. SM is only 15.3 but throws big foals.So, fingers crossed- How are you with the snow, we're up to our eyes here and getting fed up with the stuff!


----------



## Simsar (4 December 2010)

Very excited today its on the DEFROST FF!  That's interesting Rosie, when is the foal due??

EK hope you shot it!


----------



## Simsar (4 December 2010)

Jen Hunt I mean't to include you too.  but you are now BDH I see. xxxx


----------



## rosie fronfelen (4 December 2010)

2nd week in april, Simsar.


----------



## Simsar (4 December 2010)

How exciting.  How are the hounds and of course the husband.


----------



## EAST KENT (4 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			Very excited today its on the DEFROST FF!  That's interesting Rosie, when is the foal due??

EK hope you shot it!
		
Click to expand...

OOoooh Nooo..too old fashioned for that..foxes are for hounds ,or of course our terriers,but he`s welcome to a chook carcase in that hard weather.We had one once that over stepped the hospitality mark by trying to nick a whole BIG ox-tripe,prob. 30lbs in weight,he dragged into the next field! Must have exhausted himself,however he only chewed off a bit of it so we fed the rest.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			How exciting.  How are the hounds and of course the husband.
		
Click to expand...

hounds were busting to go out so half a dozen faithful followers took them out yesterday for a few hours, with some interesting interludes- peace reigns today!! Hubby fairly quiet too!!


----------



## Judgemental (5 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Funny that you should ask,  I was wondering the same thing myself!!  PD's in love (though it may be lust!),  me?  fine but sick of this snow,  JM is probably in Canada hunting grizzlies,  a.
		
Click to expand...

Hunting grizzlies in Canada must be similar to hunting in hard weather here - on one's feet.

Wonderful bonhomie and esprit de corps when out yomping, all having a grand jolly and hopefully fetching up at the nearest pub.

The secret of hunting on one's feet, *AIGLE* wellies with a second pair of socks - no way one's feet feel cold at any stage. If the feet are ok, so is the rest of the person.

Ok yes, I know, I have just let loose a thread of what to wear or not wear on one's feet when hunting on one's feet. By that I mean not what is correct, because anything is acceptable. I mean that which is the most practical and is proved to be consistently warm?

This should be interesting. How long will a thread about warm wellies and footwear last?


----------



## Alec Swan (5 December 2010)

JM,  YOU'RE ALIVE!!  Excellent.

Many years ago,  there was an idiot,  who maintained that an army marched upon its stomach.  Rubbish.  An army,  and that includes most of us,  marches on its feet.  I can cope with an empty stomach,  but not with poor feet!  

For the sake of convenience I pull my neoprene wellies on,  and off,  as I enter and leave the house.  The convenience factor being,  that it reduces the complaints from "indoors".

To spend the day outside,  I wear proper boots.  Meindle are best,  in my view.  They aren't cheap,  but they are a delight,  and they do last.

Alec.

Ets,  Simsar,  that seems to be all of us accounted for!! a.


----------



## EAST KENT (5 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Hunting grizzlies in Canada must be similar to hunting in hard weather here - on one's feet.

   Grizzlies hibernate,you could be out there looking for a long time!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Simsar (5 December 2010)

Alec NOOOOOOOOOO what about DOU.


----------



## Simsar (5 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			OOoooh Nooo..too old fashioned for that..foxes are for hounds ,or of course our terriers,but he`s welcome to a chook carcase in that hard weather.We had one once that over stepped the hospitality mark by trying to nick a whole BIG ox-tripe,prob. 30lbs in weight,he dragged into the next field! Must have exhausted himself,however he only chewed off a bit of it so we fed the rest.

Click to expand...

PML!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			Alec NOOOOOOOOOO what about DOU.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger!!  She slipped my mind,  and not for the first time!!  I can't 'phone her now,  It'll be seen as interference!!  I suspect that,  now I've relinquished my "rights",  the dear girl's still in the blissful state of lust,  and with Captain Birdseye,  too!!

I'll report back tomorrow!!

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (6 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			JM,  YOU'RE ALIVE!!  Excellent.

Many years ago,  there was an idiot,  who maintained that an army marched upon its stomach.  Rubbish.  An army,  and that includes most of us,  marches on its feet.  I can cope with an empty stomach,  but not with poor feet!  

For the sake of convenience I pull my neoprene wellies on,  and off,  as I enter and leave the house.  The convenience factor being,  that it reduces the complaints from "indoors".

To spend the day outside,  I wear proper boots.  Meindle are best,  in my view.  They aren't cheap,  but they are a delight,  and they do last.

Alec.

Ets,  Simsar,  that seems to be all of us accounted for!! a.
		
Click to expand...

How kind Alec that you in that great county of Norfold, indeed Thetford should be considering whether I had added to the trade of local undertakers or not as the case might have been.  

You lifted me out of the inevitable gloom that such pieces generate in the Daily Mail:  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...nting-ban.html

The trouble is much more terminal and I fear the game may be lost. Some are so moderate and are a poor imitation of the genuine article, when it comes to hunting hounds.

However the old maximum still stands the test of time, always buy a good pair of boots and a good bed because one is a long time in them and it.

I suppose I should cheer myself on that premise with the view to a comfortable coffin - might as well without any proper hunting in perpituity.


----------



## Simsar (7 December 2010)

Hello JM x

PADDYDOU WHERE ARE YOU? XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Alec Swan (7 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			Hello JM x

PADDYDOU WHERE ARE YOU? XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
		
Click to expand...

Look carefully,  and you might just se a "Do not disturb"  sign on the door handle!!

Alec.


----------



## Simsar (7 December 2010)

She is a dirty stop out haven't heard since the first date!  Lust for Christmas FF!


----------



## EAST KENT (8 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Look carefully,  and you might just se a "Do not disturb"  sign on the door handle!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Now what is it that WE don`t know..and really it is your mortal duty to tell us??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (8 December 2010)

All i know is Paddydou is happy, happy, happy!!


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Now what is it that WE don`t know..and really it is your mortal duty to tell us??

Click to expand...

Well I am here! Just not as much as normal! tried to phone you the other day Simsar but you were out and couldn't be bothered to leave a message!

C'ptn Birdseye is a poppet. An absolute poppet and yes I am exceptionally happy and have lost several inches from my "wide load" due to excessive excersise. I did get a call last night to report that he has in fact lost at least a stone since we started seeing each other!

As for hanging the signs on the door that is so passé! We have hung them on branches, rear view mirrors, a couple of hedges and the odd boat or two. It gets mighty freezing out there you know so the dogs are invited under the douvet at night!

Did you know that if you open a car door while skidding on ice down various tracks and road you can scoop up some snow and throw it at your passenger? No neither did I but I am sure the car will dry out eventually!  The van is in for major surgary and we left the kyaks in the back so sadly sledging was out... They would have been very good fun so I am hoping for more snow to try them out... I recon we could get straight down and into the river on one hill near us...

The play was a shocking success. I manged to get my lines right then threw everyone else off as they were expecting them to be wrong again! After that it was all down hill but a jolly good laugh for the audience so I am told and has raised funds for local groups and the church! Next year I refuse point blank to put even so much as a toe on the stage unless I am putting it up or dismantling it. I will help with raffle prizes, sell tickets scrub the loo afterwards but I am not going under the big lights in front of an audience again! 

Its frozen solid down 'ere. We had snow then it rain and froze over. The chooks have gone on strike and are complaining each morning that I have not put down a red carpet for them! They are still having their cooked breakfasts though so can get on with it!

The terriers have all gone to douvet instead of earth. Every now and then they brave the chilliness and can't help but snuff the scents in. They love it and getting them back is a sodding nightmare as its all so fresh and clear... Was stood out in sub zero tempritures waiting for P to return while at the horses last night. She managed to put on her "Oh buggar I shouldn't have done that hat" after about half an hour of "hunting hat" so I could still feel my armpits if not any of my limbs! I did think that I must be looking like Kate Moss but sadly the feeling returned to my bottom and it turns out that all is still as blossoming as ever!

The horses are all still out because I am wicked and evil. The shetties are desperate to come in but the old boy is not all that bothered yet so I will wait for him to decide when its time for big fluffy beds and not the little whoofters.

So all is well in Paddyville... Apologies for being antisocial. Work is getting busy so I really have to do some.

Ah the importance of a darned fine pair of wellies... The ex left the ones I got him behind so I have been pinching them... Aigles... The rest of the time its hiking boots at the ready!


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

Alec Swan said:



			Oh bugger!!  She slipped my mind,  and not for the first time!!  I can't 'phone her now,  It'll be seen as interference!!  I suspect that,  now I've relinquished my "rights",  the dear girl's still in the blissful state of lust,  and with Captain Birdseye,  too!!

I'll report back tomorrow!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Tsk! 

Of course you can phone as I haven't had an update on the out laws, litters of kittens or even the hedge recently!

Tut tut - I have not turned into John Wayne just yet!


----------



## Simsar (8 December 2010)

DOU I'm so so happy for you! going to school be back at 4pm to talk more.  So glad your back you bo legged bint you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			DOU I'm so so happy for you! going to school be back at 4pm to talk more.  So glad your back you bo legged bint you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Oh I have been here - I have just kept my mouth shut which makes a change! 

I quite like being a bint... or wench... or floosie... or woman of loose morals... its rather fun! 

He will not try my handcuffs but he is a master with ropes and knots being a sailor and all that. I throughly recomend any man who was once a boy scout. Dib dib and all that!


----------



## Simsar (8 December 2010)

Thanks for the mail Dou. x

It's nice to hear from you, sorry to have missed the phone call.  We must catch up, is the bearded wonder into hunting shooting fishing??


----------



## EAST KENT (8 December 2010)

Sounds a bit too busy for that Simsar!!


----------



## Paddydou (8 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Sounds a bit too busy for that Simsar!!

Click to expand...

The cheek!

Hunting - on foot he would be happy as larry and has trained gun dogs etc (his father does this for a living). On a horse he would probably fall at the first fence but would have fun trying! He still does chicken wings in anything faster than a steady canter! 

Shooting he enjoys, fishing not so much but he is an all round country boy! He can cook and skin a rabbit and alsorted birds which is more than this wimp can! Also very good with rope but I think I have already said that!!! 

Don't worry about the missed phone call - I had intended to call back!!!

So tell us EK what mischief have you been up to!!!??? I have noticed that you have been quiet recently!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (9 December 2010)

Nothing,Paddy,nothing


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

God we have to have a meet up all of us don't you think. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paddydou (9 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			God we have to have a meet up all of us don't you think. xxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - though I imagine we would probably end up brawling between ourselves before being kicked out of any respectable joint... Except EK of course who has the knack of looking very inocent at all times!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			God we have to have a meet up all of us don't you think. xxxxxxxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

A lovely idea,  and I'd be more than happy.

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (10 December 2010)

Bet JM don`t come out of his cupboard!!


----------



## Simsar (10 December 2010)

EK 02.31 am!!!!!!!


----------



## Paddydou (10 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			EK 02.31 am!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't you ever sleep????


----------



## EAST KENT (10 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			EK 02.31 am!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

  UUmmmm am a bit nocturnal...esp. on Halloween


----------



## Paddydou (10 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			UUmmmm am a bit nocturnal...esp. on Halloween

Click to expand...

...and you want us to tell all...


----------



## Simsar (10 December 2010)

So EK is now EEEEEEEEK!


----------



## EAST KENT (10 December 2010)

Must admit that the power of deep thought sometimes has even given me a jolt! One innocent thing I have found is to will someone I know to ring..or I am about to ring them "in a minute"..a blow me,they ring right then! wierd.
   Friend of mine is even worse though,she waved a "kupi" doll and cursed a recently ex boyfriend at a dog show....and he ran into the back of a lorry carrying steel girders on his homeward journey..he did`nt quite die though,just a few months recovering. She lives not far from Pendle Hill,very witchey connections there,bit like Glastonbury.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 December 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Don't you ever sleep????
		
Click to expand...

In real life,  EK is actually an owl,  I've decided!

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (13 December 2010)

Terwhit twaadoooo....flies off branch after a rat..yummy!


----------



## Alec Swan (13 December 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Terwhit twaadoooo....flies off branch after a rat..yummy!

Click to expand...

See?  I knew I was right!!

Alec.


----------



## Paddydou (13 December 2010)

Well yesturday morning it was warmer at 5am than at 8am so I can't blame EK for wanting to grab the very early worms!!! 

Hope you are all keeping well and warm! 

Must start writting christmas cards - both for work and home!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 December 2010)

so where has JM disappeared to now, Lappland??


----------



## EAST KENT (13 December 2010)

Back to Manchester..flew by last night actually.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 December 2010)

you saw him fly by, by reindeer or broomstick?


----------



## Paddydou (13 December 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			you saw him fly by, by reindeer or broomstick?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking by gammon...


----------



## Judgemental (13 December 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			you saw him fly by, by reindeer or broomstick?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me


----------



## rosie fronfelen (13 December 2010)

Why, whats the problem JM?


----------



## EAST KENT (13 December 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			you saw him fly by, by reindeer or broomstick?
		
Click to expand...

Nah..being an owl it was me flying....


----------



## Paddydou (14 December 2010)

Can't you sleep again?


----------

